
Ask HN: Is Google quietly violating the cookie law in mobile chrome? - baybal2
I just noticed, it is impossible to completely clear out Google.lu cookie in mobile chrome even after complete cookie wipe. If you leave Chrome open for a minute or so, it seems to reappear by itself.
======
baybal2
Can somebody else in EU region check it?

